# Netgear Router RP614 & WIN XP



## fritco (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo ,
ich habe zu Weihnachten den Router RP614 von Netgear bekommen. Habe ihn in meinen Zimmer stehen und an meinen PC mit Win98 ohne Probleme  anschließen können, so dass ich ins Internet kann. 
Nun mein Problem:
Ich wollte daraufhin auch den PC(2000 Mhz & Win Xp) von meinem Bruder anschließen. Doch dies klappt aus irgendeinem Grund leider nicht.
Ich habe auch schon auf den Seiten von netgear.de geschaut doch da habe ich auch keine Hilfe gefunden.
Ich wäre froh wenn einer mir weiterhelfen könnte.

fritco


----------



## Sinac (30. Dezember 2003)

Du bist ja noch neu hier also:
Die Aussage "geht nicht" bringt uns leider nicht wirklich weiter und mit sowenig informationen kommen wir nicht weiter!
Was klappt nicht?
Hast du einen Link? Kannst du den Router anpingen? Erreichst du den Router übers Web Interface?
Richtiges Kabel? IP und Subnet richtig? Gateway und DNS eingetragen?


Greetz und Herzlich Wilkommen bei Tutorials.de!
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (30. Dezember 2003)

Hast du in den Netzwerkeinstellungen des PCs deines Bruders, die IP auf automatisch beziehen gesetzt und den Standardgateway auf die IP des Routers gesetzt ?


----------



## fritco (31. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habe alles genau so gemacht, wie es im Handbuch stand, wie z.B. Ip Adresse,Supnet und DNS-Serveradresse automatisch beziehen. Alles hat geklappt bis auf das Anpingen (weder das Aufrufen der Routeradresse http://192.168.0.1 noch das Anpingen bei der MS-Eingabauforderung  ) des Routers bzw. die daraus folgenden Schitte. Kabel habe ich alle richtig angebracht. Meines Erachtens sollte man bei XP bei  Standard Gateway  nichts eintragen . Bei Win 98 Sollte man falls etwas da stünde dies entfernen. Ich weis nicht was das "Web Interface" ist , aber ich schätze ,dass ich damit auch keine Verbindung hätte herstellen können.

Hoffe, dass die infos weiterhelfen.
Übrigens vielen ´Dank für die rasche Antwort. Werde euch weiterempfehlen .


----------



## Sinac (31. Dezember 2003)

Webinterface ist die Oberfläche über den Browser, also mit http://router-ip.
Wenns pingen schon nicht klappt muss es an den Kabeln oder ip einstellungen liegen! Leg die mal statisch fest, also gib deinem PC eine IP im selben Subnet, und als Gateway und DNS gibste den Router an.



> Übrigens vielen ´Dank für die rasche Antwort. Werde euch weiterempfehlen


Ja wir sind die besten *g*

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## fritco (31. Dezember 2003)

Es klappt

 Schon komisch was diese statischen Daten bewirken, nunmal nichts davon im Handbuch steht.

Nochmals vielen Dank. Ich muss jetzt nur noch das Heimnetzwerk hinbekommen,so dass wir Daten etc. austauschen können. Hoffe, dass das klappt.

Danke 


Fritco


----------



## Sinac (31. Dezember 2003)

Hehe, die guten alten Handbücher


----------



## BuLLshiT (28. März 2004)

Was meint ihr mit im selben subnet, bei mir habe ich das gleiche Problem, mittlerweile auch eine Statische IP und als Subnet-Maske 255.255.255.0
Leider kann ich den Router noch immer nicht anpingen!
Ist übrigens auch der RP614


----------



## Maximodo (28. März 2004)

Dass wenn dein Router die IP 192.168.0.1 hat 
dein Rechner auch eine IP in diesem Berreich braucht also 192.168.0.2 -192.168.0.254


----------

